# Kid Yamamoto or Mike Zambidis vs. Semmy Schilt



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

:laugh: Sorry guys don't take this thread TOOO seriously but who do you think would win this matchup? Mike would fight under K-1 rules and Kid could fight under MMA Rules. If you don't know who Kid Yamamoto or Iron Mike Zambidis are, then go do some research on them before replying to this thread. Would either stand a chance against the freakishly tall Semmy Schilt or would it be an easy KO victory for Semmy? Do you think Iron Mike would do any better than Kid in this matchup or vice versa? Vote up there who you think stands a better chance and elaborate why you think that in a post below. Please once again don't go all irate about this thread, it's just for fun and I'm not going to give my prediction until I see what kind of replies I get first. So what do you guys think??


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Semmy would win against both under any rules


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

OOK I say Zambidis could beat him under K-1 rules. But if Kid fought him under MMA rules I think Semmy could easily win just because he would be allowed to take him down and that might be too much human for Kid to handle on the ground. How crazy would it look seeing Schilt knee to the head while in the clinch though. :laugh: He'd look like he's beating up a little boy.


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

hahahah i dont even think kid could reach his head


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

You Are a Clown said:


> hahahah i dont even think kid could reach his head


LOL he'd have to go for flying knee attempts and flying kick attempts the whole fight. Or flying punches hahaha. Kid would be jumping all over the place like fu.ckin daffy duck hahaha. It would be just so entertaining to watch either of these fights if they could last at least 5 minutes.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

I like Zambidi as a fighter but to think he would win against Semmy in a K-1 fight would be crazy. As a standup fighter most people know how much a guys reach can mess with a guys game and you have to see the risks Zambidi would have to take to even come close to hitting Semmy. HUGE risk that he would get countered every time he tried to make a move. + Semmy can hit him from across the ring with those telephoneposts of legs


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Evil said:


> I like Zambidi as a fighter but to think he *would* win against Semmy in a K-1 fight would be crazy.





WouldLuv2FightU said:


> OOK I say Zambidis *could* beat him under K-1 rules.


I didn't mean to imply he _would_ win, I just meant he stands a better chance and _could_ win. But I agree with the rest of your post he probably wouldn't win but he definately stands the better chance.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh sorry, i missed the `could´ in your post. My bad


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

it's all good brothaaaa


----------

